
The story of Lovely: developing a sex tech product (from idea to production) - twiceuponatime
http://imgur.com/gallery/gQXVO
======
nthState
Hi! This is really fascinating stuff, can you elaborate any further on the
custom PCB?

I've been investigating it, it's seems incredibly difficult to do?

For instance, I've been looking at a base Arduino + Bluetooth + accelerometer
board, but in a custom shape, you _seem_ to have something similar...

~~~
Qneek
Hi! Thanks for your kind words. It's been fairly difficult to pack everything
we needed on such small PCB indeed. However we made it with 4-layered PCB and
of-the-shelf BT module, IMU with gyroscope and accelerometer and other
standard components.

